# Alum Creek/Clear Fork Res.



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

Anyone know on where, when and how to get a muskie out of these lakes? I don't want to keep any of em, but how should I start on getting to fight one? If live bait is best, there are several creeks I can get suckers and or chubs from of just about any size. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Search through the posts in this thread. There is tons of advice on how to catch a musky. Both CF and Alum have some nice ones.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I think It's illegal to transport bait from one place to another because of the possible spread of disease. Clear Fork has already had some issues. Might want to check the regulations on that. You can get bait from a bait shop.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

This was taken from the odnr webpage. 






it is unlawful to buy or sell any fish taken by angling from any water area in the state where an Ohio Fishing License is required.

It is unlawful to transport and introduce any aquatic species (fish, invertebrate, plant) from one body of water to another.

It is unlawful for the public to tag and release fish into any public water area.

It is unlawful to clean fish or possess fillets while on or at a body of water. For more information, see OAC 1501:31-13-08 J

HOW TO MEASURE A FISH - The measurement of a fish is taken in a straight line from the utmost end of the snout with the mouth closed tothe utmost end of the caudal (tail) fin when the tail fin is compressed so that the upper and lower lobes touch or overlap.



Measure fish with mouth closed and tail compressed to determine total length.

FORAGE FISH means freshwater drum (in the Lake Erie fishing district only), carp, quillback, suckers, bowfin, gar, buffalo, gizzard shad, and goldfish. These species may be taken by any method except by means of explosives, poisons, firearms, electricity, chemicals, nets, seines, or traps, or by snagging within 1,000 feet downstream of a dam. Gizzard shad and smelt may be taken with a minnow seine, minnow dip net, or hand landing net.

SNAGGING with a hook to pierce and hook a fish in a part of the body other than the inside of the mouth is illegal for all fish except forage fish. In Lake Erie, it is also illegal to snag freshwater drum. Snagging is illegal from September 1 to April 30 in the Ashtabula River, Chagrin River, Grand River, Rocky River, Vermilion River, Arcola Creek, Conneaut Creek, Cowles Creek, Euclid Creek, Indian Creek, Turkey Creek, and Wheeler Creek. Hooks may not be larger than five-eighths inch from shank to point.

FROG SEASON is open from 6 p.m. the second Friday in June through April 30. Only bullfrogs and green frogs may be legally taken. Not more than 10 may be taken or possessed at any time. Frogs may not be shot except with a longbow and arrow.

TURTLE SEASON is open from 6 p.m. the second Friday in June through April 30. Turtles may not be taken by shooting with a gun or crossbow, or by use of a spring or steel trap. Only snapping and softshell turtles may be legally taken. A turtle trap with mesh less than 4 inches square must have an opening at least 6 inches in diameter leading from it. Wings and leads are unlawful. The trap must be marked with the name and address of the owner or user in English lettering.

BAIT It is unlawful for any person except licensed bait dealers to possess more than 100 crayfish or in combination 500 crayfish, minnows, and other bait fish. A bait dealer's permit is required of persons buying or selling minnows, crayfish, and hellgrammites. This permit may be obtained from any wildlife district office.

LAKE STURGEON The lake sturgeon is an endangered species in Ohio and must be returned unharmed to the water as soon as possible if caught.

CLAMS, MUSSELS, OR MUSSEL SHELLS may not be taken, possessed, or collected for any purpose.

MINNOW SEINES AND DIP NET REGULATIONS
Square mesh must not be larger than 1/2 inch on a side. Seine and net size limits and places where they may be used are as follows:



*Including East and West harbors in Ottawa County and waters where fishing with nets is licensed by law. Hours are local time.

MINNOW OR BAIT FISH TRAPS- It is illegal for anglers to possess or use a minnow or bait fish trap larger than 24 inches in length and 12 inches in width. Additionally, possessing or using a minnow or bait fish trap with an opening larger than one inch is illegal.

CAST NETS- Forage fish may be taken with cast nets only in the Inland Fishing District. It is unlawful to use a cast net with a square mesh less than 1/4 inch or larger than 1 inch on a side, or with a diameter of greater than 10 feet. It is illegal to use a cast net within a distance of 1000 feet downstream from any dam posted with Division of Wildlife signs indicating cast net use is prohibited.

FISHING LINES- Anglers may not use more than two fishing lines, whether fastened to a pole, a rod and reel, or hand held. Anglers may use up to three hooks on each line, except as provided in the Ohio Administrative Code.

ARCHERY ANGLERS may use bows of any weight pull. A fishing license is required. Longbows may be used to take bullfrogs, green frogs, snapping and softshell turtles, and forage fish. Crossbows may be used to take forage fish.

ICE ANGLERS may use holes no larger than 12 inches in diameter. In Lake Erie ice anglers may use holes no larger than 12 inches in width. Ice anglers may not use more than 6 tip-ups and 2 rods per person. All shelters and tip-ups must display the name and address of the owner or user in English lettering.

LIVE RELEASE OF FISH- Any fish not of legal size or not legally caught must be released immediately. Handle it carefully with a wet hand or a wet towel so it can be freed unharmed. If the fish is hooked deeply and the hook can't easily be removed, cut the line to release the fish. Tearing a hook out can harm a fish so badly that it may not live.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

got a couple private messages sayin lures work just as well as live bait without near the risk of the fish swallowing the hook. what lures seem to work best, should i go with the biggest bass plugs i have or get some super sized spoons or spinners?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

ufaquaoiler said:


> got a couple private messages sayin lures work just as well as live bait without near the risk of the fish swallowing the hook. what lures seem to work best, should i go with the biggest bass plugs i have or get some super sized spoons or spinners?


More information on your fishing approach would help us help you. Do you have a boat? Do you have a preference for casting or trolling? Do you own some heavy tackle such as a 7-8' rod and a heavy duty baitcaster lined with heavy braid(65lb or more)? 

Spoons are not typically a great choice. Your best options are going to be a large bucktail spinner(look for one with twin #8 colorado blades) or a Mepps marabou, a 6" crankbait(Rapala Super Shad Rap is a good first choice without breaking the bank), and a glider(Hellhound is a good choice). Casting works great in spring time and around mid May into June the trolling bite turns on. Let us know if you have any further questions.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

i would be using a smaller boat and most likely casting, but im also open to any advice on trolling. dont have a baitcasting reel cuz i absolutely hate the things, but the spinning reel on my heavy catfish rod (9 footer) otta be able to handle the abuse no problem. i have steel leaders and 25lb mono, but having fought king salmon and alaskan halibut before, i know how to play and land a big fish even if it is a bit lighter line than 65lb braid. for march and early june is it best to stick around shallow weeds for musky or where is recommended? i should be able to get ahold of a big spinner no problem and i have plenty of plugs in the 6 inch range. thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

A spinning rig can work. Musky have a VERY hard, bony mouth which is why most folks prefer to use a heavy braid especially for casting since it doesnt stretch. This makes it easier to get a good solid hookset. Go shallow early spring like April. End of April in to May you can key on weed beds and such. Clearfork usually has lots of weeds which are great places to throw a big bucktail spinner or work a 6" crank on the outside edge of the weeds.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

sounds great should i drift along the edges of the weedbeds or work one area for a while before moving? any particular area of the lake i should go for or does it seem to matter. how about time of day as well? my biggest reasons for hating baitcasters is that i always get birds nests no matter how hard or light i try to thumb the spool and i get 100x more control and casting distance with my spinning reel. i gave them their chance, but i could never get the hang of casting them and will always buy spinning reels since i can land my lure just about anywhere i want with them and rarely have problems with lines tangling.


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

Central Ohio Muskies Inc. has a "Take a New Member Fishing" Program. A lot of folks would be more than happy to mark some maps or take you out fishing at Alum or CF. Also, lots of information is shared at our monthly meetings. www.centralohiochaptermuskiesinc.org


----------

